# Unser Gewinner



## Dok (12. Juni 2002)

Endlich habe ich den Gewinner unseres Preisausschreibens erreicht und kann noch noch sagen:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Silurus


Ich möchte mich bei alles bedanken die mitgemacht haben. Bitte nicht trauig sein, aber leider kann nur einer gewinnen.
Aber das neue Räsel kommt ja bald!

PS: Viel Spaß in Norwegen!


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Juni 2002)

Glückwunsch Silurus!

Freu mich schon auf die Fangberichte..


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Kunze (12. Juni 2002)

Hallo Sirilus! Na wenn das kein Traumpreis ist.  :g  Meinen Herzlichsten Glückwunsch und Viel Spaß im gelobten Land. #h


----------



## masch1 (12. Juni 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir :z  ich freu mich für dich (ist jetzt gelogen :q ) :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Juni 2002)

Auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## wodibo (12. Juni 2002)

[MARQUEE]Herzlichen Glückwunsch Silurus[/MARQUEE] 

Hast ja nur Glück gehabt weil ich nicht mitgemacht habe   :q


----------



## ollidi (12. Juni 2002)

Meine herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Hoffentlich hast Du viel Erfolg mit Deinem Gewinn. :m


----------



## schlot (12. Juni 2002)

Glückwunsch Silurus,
aber das nächste mal werde ich dir das
Feld nicht kampflos überlassen.
&quot;Petri Heil&quot; und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!
Bericht ist Pflicht
Gruß
schlot


----------



## havkat (12. Juni 2002)

Mille gratulatione!

Viel Spass und skitt fiske!


----------



## Zander09 (12. Juni 2002)

Auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Falls Du noch einen Mitfahrer brauchst.   
Ich kenn da jemanden.  


Gruß

Zander09


----------



## Hauslaigner (12. Juni 2002)

......mann, soo ein Schwein möcht ich auch mal haben. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Silurus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Viel Spaß &quot;da oben&quot; und mucho pescaries (oder so ähnlich )! (kann auch pescaderos heissen...)


----------



## Rotauge (12. Juni 2002)

Jo, herzlichen Glückwunsch. So was gabs früher nicht, nur im &quot;neuen Anglerboard&quot;.


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Juni 2002)

Auch meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumgewinn des AB&acute;s. :z


----------



## Andreas Michael (13. Juni 2002)

Und auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem super Gewinn

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Schulti (13. Juni 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!#r #r #r #r #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2002)

Silurus hat soeben Kontakt mit mir aufgenommen. 
Zuerst einmal soll ich um Verständnis bitten, daß er momentan nicht so oft im Board oder bei der IGA unterwegs ist, aber er hat (noch)keinen eigenen Computer und in seiner Firma haben sie privates Surfen unter Todesstrafe gestellt.

Er denkt aber bis Ende des Jahres auch privat &quot;online&quot; zu sein und wird dann sowohl im Board wie bei der IGA wieder tatkräftig mitmischen.

Er läßt herzliche Grüße an alle ausrichten und &quot;freut sich wie Schwein&quot; über den Gewinn des AB - Preisausschreibens.

Alle guten Wünsche und Grüße gehen an die Macher und Member von Anglerboard.de.

Da die Reise erst nächstes Jahr stattfinden wird, hat er auf jeden Fall einen entsprechenden Reisebericht versprochen.


----------



## udorudi (13. Juni 2002)

Jupidupiduuuuuuuuuu…

herzlichen Glühwurm Silurus :m :m :m :m :m :m :m 

viel Spass bei dem Törn
die Sonne scheint dir da oben auf den Bauch – das soll sie auch  :q :q :q 

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## hecht24 (13. Juni 2002)

herzlichen glueckwunsch
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Gator01 (13. Juni 2002)

auch von mir - GLÜCKWUSCH - und viel Erfolg dann  Gator01


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. Juni 2002)

:z  :z  :z glückwunsch :z  :z  :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juni 2002)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf! Natürlich auch von mir.


----------



## siegerlaender (13. Juni 2002)

...da schließe ich mich doch gerne an! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Preis.


----------



## Albatros (13. Juni 2002)

Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Tiffy (22. Juni 2002)

Nun hab ichs auch gefunden 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Silurus :m
Schöne Tage und viel Erfolg in Norge !!


----------



## Klausi (22. Juni 2002)

Auch von mir mein Herzlichen Glückwunsch.:m


----------



## Kalle (23. Juni 2002)

Und von mir natürlich auch einen 

Herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH #6


----------



## Brady (23. Juni 2002)

Allet jute zum Gewinn.
Fang die Fetten!


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Juni 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, :z 
das nenn ich Schwein haben :q 
Viel Spaß und dicke Fische


----------



## Tinsen (24. Juni 2002)

glückwunsch du glücksvieh  :q


----------

